# Visicoil Implants



## alysn1drlnd (Jul 23, 2013)

I have never even heard of these things...and I need to code a chart for this...

pt had transrectal us guided placement of Visicoil in both the left and right prostate...


I have googled, and it is not help..if someone could please help me with this code/codes that would be most awesome!

Thanks!

Theresa


----------



## megmom72@gmail.com (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi. If your Urologist implanted 2 units of the Visicoil using the ultrasound guidance, you should bill it this way:

55876 (placement of interstitial device for radiation therapy guidance, prostate via       
          needle, single or multiple)

76942 (ultrasound guidance)
A4648  tissue marker, implantable, any type, each 

If the pt has Medicare, you need to indicate in the line note under A4648  the purchase price of the visicoil times the number of units equals the total amount.  For example:

"visicoil markers at 190.00 each equals 380.00"

You need to ask your Billing Mgr if you have already set a fee sked for the above.



Regina McGee,CPC,CPMA


----------



## megmom72@gmail.com (Jul 25, 2013)

the 2 units are for the both the left and right side of the prostate...


----------

